# VirtualBox 3.0.12 Keine Internetverbindung



## Perlmann (26. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

 gestern habe ich VirtualBox von Sun in der Verson 3.0.12 installiert.
Das Anlegen einer Virtuellen Maschine einschl. Installation des Betriebssystem war auch soweit kein Problem:

Host: XP-Pro
Gast: XP-Pro

Leider kriege ich auf den Gastrechner keine Internetverbindung hin.
Eingestellt ist nicht NAT sondern: 
   Adapter1: 
      Adaptertyp: Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (8254OEM)
      Angeschlossen an: Host-only Adapter
      Name: VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter

Einstellungen des Virtual-Box-Adapter:
  IP: 10.0.2.15
  Sub: 255.0.0.0
  Standardgateway: 10.0.2.2
  DNS: 10.0.2.3

(Diese Einstellungen habe ich von http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16349)
Die anderen Einstellungen (Netzwerkbrücke, internes Netzwerk) habe ich auch schon erfolglos getestet.

Leider klappt das alles nicht, die Gastmaschine findet keinen Internetanschluss.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank
Phil


----------



## Alooha (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir klappt auch das nicht, unter der Version 3.0.2; ich kann tun was ich will, es gibt keine Verbindung (mit WinXP als Host und als Guest)..
Unter Virtual PC kein Problem.

Ich habe die Version 3.1.2 jetzt über die andere installiert, und jetzt werden die VBGuestadditions nicht gefunden; auch eine Suche danach blieb erfolglos. Was muss ich tun?

Schönen Abend

Alooha


----------

